
Jio Glass Demo (India Jio's mixed reality glass) - achow
https://youtu.be/dv1Pomt9tBM
======
lowmemcpu
The speaker says it comes with a convenient cable that attaches to your phone?
I am not so sure how that's convenient when everything else is wireless.

~~~
verdverm
It's convenient because you don't need the battery and other related for smart
phone capabilities. This keeps the device in a nice form factor and the price
down. Devices like this and the HoloLens 2 are the future, we just need a
couple more generations of hardware.

